# key west live bait



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

will be in key west this coming weekend with the girlfriend and wondering where the heck I can get some live shrimp...not my favorite way to fish but far more important that she's having fun and not getting frustrated. 

staying at oceans edge and keeping the boat in the marina so ideally I'd like to be able to just pull up with the boat, grab and go...but my research has failed me..any suggestions?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cow Key marina is around the corner from you.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Perfect, now just hoping the weather holds out for us


----------

